# iPad mini 2 Retina problèmes de son



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un iPad de Retina et je rencontre des problèmes de son.

Parfois il n'y a aucun son lorsque j'écoute de la musique, je le redémarre et il y a que le haut parleur de droite qui fonctionne ou parfois aucun des deux et parfois j'entends un craquement dans les hauts parleurs.

J'ai refait une installation complète de l'iPad mais rien y fait là en ce moment je n'ai plus du tout de son.

Pensez-vous que cela peut être lié à iOS 8.1.3 ?

Il n'est plus sous garantie donc je pense que d'aller au Genius Bar ne sert à rien...

Je suis déçu je l'ai acheté il y a 1 an et demi seulement.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Février 2015)

Suite et fin : j'ai réinitialisé les réglages et cela re-fonctionne !!

Malgré avoir fait une réinstallation cela ne fonctionnait toujours pas car dans ma sauvegarde iCloud il doit y avoir un paramètre de réglage corrompu sans doute.

Après avoir réinitialisé les réglales les deux hauts parleurs sont à nouveaux opérationnels.

Ouf ! Si cela peut aider certains qui rencontre le même souci...


----------



## cillab (5 Février 2015)

bonsoir Yoskiz
comment tu a réinitialiser ,les réglages???  je suis dans réglages sonsj'ais pas grand choses  volume  puis toute la liste  sonnerie sms  nouvel e mail ect,, ect,,,


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Février 2015)

Bonsoir cillab,

J'ai été dans Réglages, Général, Réinitialiser, Réinitialiser tous les réglages.

Après ça l'iPad redémarre et il faut à nouveau régler l'ensemble des réglages le wi-fi, les sons, les préférences etc...


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2015)

ok merçi pour le tuyau bon week end


----------

